# Shop Apron



## RandyM (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone else wear a shop apron when operating their machines? Here is the one I wear Apron. I find I am greatly in the habbit of putting it on when I start up my equipment.


----------



## righto88 (Feb 10, 2014)

I got one last year and got in the habit also of wearing it 75 percent of the time. I like the bib pocket and the needed marking
tools, scales and such it will hold.

John


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 10, 2014)

This one?



I should get one.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a few leather ones I like and also have a lab jacket the herringbone fabric one I really like


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 10, 2014)

I should start wearing them again I used those aprons all the time when I was in the tool room.

Todd


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 10, 2014)

I used to wear them a lot, but burned holes in the front apron when welding and angle grinding. Never replaced them - but I really should.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 10, 2014)

It took me a while to get comfortable with it but yes, I use aprons regularly now.  I have some nice heavy duty ones that my wife picked-up somewhere.  I did however cut the neck strap and I now attach it with Velcro that I stitched onto it.  If it does get caught in something, it hopefully will break free and won't pull my face into the machine.


Ray


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 10, 2014)

Due to they do not exist around here, I sewed my own.  I sewed six pocket each tailored for a purpose.  At last, now I can bend over and my glasses
dont fall out and  step on em.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 10, 2014)

I wear a formerly white/blue lab coat with tight cuffs all the time.  I keep a 6" Starret rule and my pencils in the top left pocket, my markers in the top right and my tape measure in the lower right.  It keeps the chips and dirt off when metalworking and when woodworking the sawdust off.  I've been using it for over 20 years, hence the formerly white.
Michael


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 10, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Due to they do not exist around here, I sewed my own.  I sewed six pocket each tailored for a purpose.  At last, now I can bend over and my glasses
> dont fall out and  step on em.



Talking about your glasses if you run machines in an area with light that reflects off the work or machine try a light rose tint to your glasses. We had sodium lights in the the plant and they would cause a problem seeing my eye doctor told me to put a light rose tint in then and I've use it still works great to break the glare.

Todd


----------



## churchjw (Feb 11, 2014)

I wear a lab coat when I work with the sleeves pulled up.  The sleeves button tight but I still role them up.  

Jeff


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 11, 2014)

I wear a "fire hose " apron that I bought from Duluth Trading company about half the time. I like the extra pockets and the heavy weight material although Ray's thoughts about the Velcro and catching in the machine may get implemented into it now. Makes the wife happier than oil spots etc. on my work clothes if I forget to change before shop time.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 11, 2014)

I wear one just like it most of the time when working with the machines. Keeps the oil off of my clothing and the chips out of my pockets. It also has the swinging micrometer pocket, a nice feature.

Just out of high school (about 3/4 of the way through the last century) I worked in a machine shop for a year. I could choose between an apron or a lab coat type of smock with half sleeves. Most guys wore the smocks because they did a better job of keeping oil off of your shirt than an apron did. Additionally, the smocks were long enough to cover your pockets, but were not as long as an apron. If I could find a smock like that for here at home I would probably wear one of them.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Feb 11, 2014)

My wife made me one out of heavy denim - it has a loop for the neck and a few pockets in the front for pens, scribes, etc.


----------



## Frank Ford (Feb 11, 2014)

Wear a s shop apron?  You bet - every day.  My favorite is the "toolmaker" denim apron by Dickies:

http://www.dickies.com/mens-clothing/mens-bib-overalls/Toolmakers-Apron-AC20.jsp


----------



## RandyM (Feb 12, 2014)

Pmedic828 said:


> My wife made me one out of heavy denim - it has a loop for the neck and a few pockets in the front for pens, scribes, etc.



Now, you know we need to see it?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 12, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I wear one just like it most of the time when working with the machines. Keeps the oil off of my clothing and the chips out of my pockets. It also has the swinging micrometer pocket, a nice feature.
> 
> Just out of high school (about 3/4 of the way through the last century) I worked in a machine shop for a year. I could choose between an apron or a lab coat type of smock with half sleeves. Most guys wore the smocks because they did a better job of keeping oil off of your shirt than an apron did. Additionally, the smocks were long enough to cover your pockets, but were not as long as an apron. If I could find a smock like that for here at home I would probably wear one of them.




 You can get them at shops that sell Nurses and Doctors clothes.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 12, 2014)

Never thought of that, Bill.  Thanks!


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 15, 2014)

I didn't use an apron when welding, but I did learn how a synthetic fabric jacket responds to tiny flying morsels of molten metal during an emergency welding repair !  The other welding thrill I think too many have experienced is when a bead makes it way in to your shoe.  The old blacksmithing leather apron I inherited when I bought a mini farm was given to my dad. I kind'a wish I had it now.




brasssmanget said:


> I used to wear them a lot, but burned holes in the front apron when welding and angle grinding. Never replaced them - but I really should.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 15, 2014)

uncle harry said:


> I didn't use an apron when welding, but I did learn how a synthetic fabric jacket responds to tiny flying morsels of molten metal during an emergency welding repair !  The other welding thrill I think too many have experienced is when a bead makes it way in to your shoe.  The old blacksmithing leather apron I inherited when I bought a mini farm was given to my dad. I kind'a wish I had it now.



How about snag grinding and your shirt starts burning been there done that, I wear steel toed boots that come up above my ankles and darn if I still don't get that little red ball of heat in my shoes and it hurts like the dickens.

Todd


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 15, 2014)

uncle harry said:


> I didn't use an apron when welding, but I did learn how a synthetic fabric jacket responds to tiny flying morsels of molten metal during an emergency welding repair !  The other welding thrill I think too many have experienced is when a bead makes it way in to your shoe.



When I was in college and involved in amateur radio one of the things I built was a VHF coaxial cavity filter for a repeater.  This involved soldering copper disks (i.e., pennies) to the ends of copper tubes.  Being a college kid, I often did not wear socks.  I was hard at work doing the aforementioned soldering, wearing shorts, ankle-height boots, and no socks, when one of those pennies, covered in hot liquid solder, fell into my boot.  I got the boot off very, very, very quickly, but not quickly enough.  You wouldn't think that you could solder copper to flesh, would you?  The scar is gone, now.


----------



## therbig (Feb 15, 2014)

I usually wear a shop apron because I'm way too lazy to change clothes before working in the shop .   I got mine at McMaster-Carr, which has a nice selection of aprons with swing pockets: http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/120/1795/=qpj75r.

The only problem is that my 6" scale disappears down the narrow pocket, which is just a little deeper than 6 inches.  So I'm planning to stitch across the narrow pocket, about 1" from bottom so the scale sticks out a little and I don't have to go fishing for it every time.

Tom


----------



## fastback (Feb 16, 2014)

I use an apron about 75% of the time.  The other 25% I either forget or think I'll only be a minute.  

My apron was custom made by one of my cousins.  It is denim and has the swinging pocket as well as three other small narrow pockets for a scale, scribe and pencil.  It also has 2 pockets low on each side.  I just have string tied to the brass eye loops for tying on the apron.  It is due for a cleaning so it must be doing its job.

I guess I have an additional 6 or 7 that were either store bought or home made sitting in the drawer.

Paul


----------



## RandyM (Feb 17, 2014)

OK Guys, what the heck are SWING POCKETS?  :think1:


----------



## David S (Feb 17, 2014)

RandyM said:


> OK Guys, what the heck are SWING POCKETS?  :think1:



And to think I was too embarrassed to ask, because "everyone knows what they are".  Well I don't either.

David


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 17, 2014)

NEVER.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 17, 2014)

David S said:


> And to think I was too embarrassed to ask, because "everyone knows what they are".  Well I don't either.
> 
> David


 
Pockets that are not sewn to the apron only at the top so they swing if you put anything in them can be a pain.

Todd


----------



## fastback (Feb 18, 2014)

Swinging pocket, what they are made for is your micrometer.  It is designed so when you bend over your mic will stay put.  You don't want to be dropping that.  Toolmakers and machinist use aprons with this option.

Paul


----------



## papermaker (Feb 20, 2014)

I read this last night . As soon as I was done I ordered an apron from www.dickies.com . Not certain that is has a swinging pocket.


----------

